# [vanished]glibc-2.14.1-r3 : boincmgr works now only as root

## toralf

As normal user I'm unable to connect to my local boinc instance anymore after upgrade of glibc from 2.13-r4 - double checked password and tried ALLOW_REMOTE_RPC="yes" - no success and I'm in the group boinc - nothing else changed on the system AFAICS.

```
kdesu boincmgr
```

 however works fine

 :Sad: 

Update

waiting half an hour now it works

?!?

/Update

----------

## Trog Dog

boinc goblins?  :Smile: 

----------

## toralf

 :Very Happy:  Well, I'm pretty sure, that the boinc exe itself wasn't answering/timed out in some way. The password file itself could be read w/ problems (verified with strace) - so probably some hickup here. Nevertheless I'm wondering whether 7.0.26 its worth to be migrated to.

----------

## Trog Dog

 *toralf wrote:*   

>  Well, I'm pretty sure, that the boinc exe itself wasn't answering/timed out in some way. The password file itself could be read w/ problems (verified with strace) - so probably some hickup here. Nevertheless I'm wondering whether 7.0.26 its worth to be migrated to.

 

I'm running 7.0.26 on 5 boxes without apparent problem (but I'm still on glibc 2.13 r4 - and my DE is gnome). Just beware that if this is the first time you're running a 7 series client  the work fetch/reporting works differently - allow it a week to get used to things before you start messing with min & max buffers.

----------

